# A Better Tool for Cutting Wings



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

I make a LOT of chicken wings and find myself spending quite a bit of time separating the wing from the drummette with kitchen shears. I initially thought that I could figure out some anatomical insight that would allow me to make quick work of it, but the more I understand the anatomy, it seems like brute force is the only way.

I've tried a knife and it seems to take even more time than shears do. A cleaver would probably make quick work of it, but I like to cut the wing right at the joint and I feel like my cleaver technique would be too imprecise and I'd end up cutting on the bone instead.

There has to be a better tool out there. I think a longer pair of kitchen shears would be ideal. The ones I have are 8" and they just don't give me the required torque. I've looked around for longer shears and it seems like they're all pretty much the same length. A pair of stainless steel tinsnips, if such a thing exists, would be fantastic. Regular tinsnips would work, but having to worry about rust would be a huge hassle.

Any ideas?


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't know, but my boning knife does just fine, granted I'm not prepping a few dozen pounds of chicken wings, so my opinion might be biased.

I think just a real sharp knife will do just fine if you want to seperate the joints instead of just cutting THROUGH bone. If anything just use a nice heavy chef's knife, should make easy work of any chicken in the way.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Scott,

I've got a pair of bone shears (or sometimes called poultry shears) that work quite nice.

Here's just one example...

good luck 
dan


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Cutting up chicken wingls is insanely easy. All you have to do is make sure you slice through the joint instead of through the bone. If you find the notch between the bones you should go right through with little to no resistence. 

I can't really explain how to do it better than that. But in all seriouslness it should take you about 3 seconds per wing. Its all a matter of knowing where the joints are. 

I might take the meat off a couple of wings and practicing while being able to see it to know what I am talking about.

Hope this helps.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Same as above, just use a heavy-ier knife and cut right through the cartlidge(sp?) inbetween the joints. Don't use the shears, or you will be constantly picking up the wing, picking up the shears, dropping the wings, dropping the shears, etc


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Use a chefs knife and cut the joints when the wing is at a 45[or so ] degree angle facing you[ up ] Hold the wing by the drummie and cut the tip off first then the forearm. Stretch the wing out in it's natural position, This way I find it to be the most obvious and simplest.:chef:


----------

